# DAZ 3D & Fright Times Halloween Contest 2010



## DAZ_Kevin (Sep 29, 2010)

First I want to thank Larry for the opportunity to post on The Halloween forum. Everyone here at DAZ 3D loves Halloween and we usually try to go all out. We hope to do more with you all in the future. Right now we have a great contest going on. You can enter via our Contest page here http://www.daz3d.com/i/contests/0?_m=d"] DAZ 3D Contest page
Details below:
*DAZ 3D & Fright Times Halloween Contest 2010*










It's that ghoulish time of year again and for the first time ever, DAZ 3D and Fright Times Magazine have teamed up create the DAZ 3D & Fright Times Halloween Contest 2010. The contest is designed to show off your scary and fiendish 3D art skills in a variety of categories. The theme of your artwork can be anything related to Halloween, so it can be fiendish, scary, devious, dark, gothic....well you get the idea. So, now is the time to show of your skills in a variety of 3D production categories including 3D art production, animation plus two advertisement categories for Fright Times Magazine. 

*DAZ 3D Has Discounted Over 170 Halloween Themed Items To Help You Get Started*
To help you create your horrific masterpiece,* DAZ 3D has discounted a collection of scary, freakish items at up to 65% off.** Check them out now.

*You will be able to present submissions by next week, but the contest officially begins today. Please read the rules and requirements for each category. You may make one submission per category. Deadline for submissions is 10/25/10.*

*Categories for Competition*

*Best Halloween Gallery Art*

Use your best 3D animation skills and bring to life any frightening Halloween themed scene. Details for submission are below.

*1st Prize*

Subscription to Fright Times magazine
Software app of your choice (DAZ owned)
Four DAZ Original content packs of your choice
$100 Gift Certificate

*2nd Prize*

Four DAZ Original content packs of your choice
$50 Gift Certificate

*3rd Prize*

Two DAZ Original content packs of your choice
$25 Gift Certificate

*Rules and Submission Guidelines*

You must be a registered user on www.daz3d.com to submit.

You may use any additional 3D or 2D software to create your final image; postwork is allowed.

All entries must follow the DAZ Terms of Service. No nudity, violence or profanity will be allowed.

All entries must be new images--not previously available for public viewing--or will be disqualified. Public posting includes display on blogs, forum posts or any web page without restricted access. Entries may be posted publicly after the winner of the contest has been announced.

You may submit one (1) image only

Prizes awarded in store credit.

Note the following DAZ Gallery requirements: Images must be in (jpg, png, or tiff) format. Images larger than 1600 x 1200 px will be resized. Maximum file size is 2 MB. 

All images in this contest remain copyrighted and owned by the artist. By submitting to this contest, the artist agrees to grant DAZ the right to print or otherwise re-publish the submitted images in various marketing or web materials so long as credit is given to the artist as the original creator of the image(s). 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Click Here to submit your artwork.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Best Halloween Animation*

Show of your animation skills to create a frightening Halloween themed animation. See below for submission details.

*1st Prize*

Subscription to Fright Times magazine
Software app of your choice (DAZ owned)
Four DAZ Original content packs of your choice
$100 Gift Certificate

*2nd Prize*

Four DAZ Original content packs of your choice
$50 Gift Certificate

*3rd Prize*

Two DAZ Original content packs of your choice
$25 Gift Certificate

*Rules and Submission Guidelines*

You must be a registered user on www.daz3d.com to submit.

You may use any additional 3D or 2D software to create your final image; postwork is allowed. All entries must follow the DAZ Terms of Service. No nudity, violence or profanity will be allowed.

Entries may be posted publicly after the winner of the contest has been announced.

You may submit one (1) file for submission. Submissions should be done using YouTube (embedded files).

Prizes awarded in store credit.

Note the following DAZ Gallery requirements: Files must be 

All images in this contest remain copyrighted and owned by the artist. By submitting to this contest, the artist agrees to grant DAZ the right to print or otherwise re-publish the submitted images in various marketing or web materials so long as credit is given to the artist as the original creator of the image(s). 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Click Here to submit your artwork.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Best Fright Times Magazine advertisement*

Fright Times is looking for a very nice Halloween themed 'cartoon' or newspaper like funnies. It can be 1 large page, or multiple cells. It can be a funny joke, a skit, or just a funny Halloween scene.

*1st Prize*

Subscription to Fright Times magazine
Software app of your choice (DAZ owned)
Four DAZ Original content packs of your choice
$100 Gift Certificate

*2nd Prize*

Four DAZ Original content packs of your choice
$50 Gift Certificate

*3rd Prize*

Two DAZ Original content packs of your choice
$25 Gift Certificate

*Rules and Submission Guidelines*

*Information that can be used in the ad (not required).*
Fright Times Logo (graphic)
Delivered right to your home or office! (text)
It's Fright done Right! (text)
Order online at www.FrightTimes.com 
Professional Haunted House & Halloween Magazine 

You can download the Fright Times logo here. http://www.frighttimes.com/3d/contest/logo/logo-color.zip] Fright Times Logo


You may submit one (1) file for submission.

Prizes awarded in store credit.

*Ad Specifications*
Dimensions: 8.5 in. x 11 in.
Bleed: 1/8 in. (.0125 in)
Resolution: 300 dpi
File Formats: PDF (preferred with crop marks), jpeg, tiff, eps

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Click Here to submit your artwork.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Best Fright Times Comic/Logo Placement*

Use your creativity to product a Halloween type scene that includes the Fright Times logo. You can put it on an old cracked wall or buidling, on a haunted house, creature or whatever. Fright Times wants to see your creativity.

Winning submissions will become the property of Fright Times Magazine to use in their publications with credit going to the creator.

*1st Prize* 

Subscription to Fright Times magazine
Software app of your choice (DAZ owned)
Four DAZ Original content packs of your choice
$100 Gift Certificate

*2nd Prize*

Subscription to Fright Times magazine
Four DAZ Original content packs of your choice
$50 Gift Certificate

*3rd Prize*

Subscription to Fright Times magazine
Two DAZ Original content packs of your choice
$25 Gift Certificate

*Rules and Submission Guidelines*

*Information that can be used in the ad (not required).*
-Fright Times Logo (graphic)
-Delivered right to your home or office! (text)
-It's Fright done Right! (text)
-Order online at www.FrightTimes.com 
-Professional Haunted House & Halloween Magazine 

You can download the Fright Times logo here.  Fright TIme Logo


You may submit one (1) file for submission. 

Prizes awarded in store credit.

*Ad Specifications*
Dimensions: 8.5 in. x 11 in.
Bleed: 1/8 in. (.0125 in)
Resolution: 300 dpi
File Formats: PDF (preferred with crop marks), jpeg, tiff, eps

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Click Here to submit your artwork.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Price reflects Platinum Club discount plus the regular sale price. 
**All submissions give rights of the ad to Fright Times magazine for future use. Creators will receive credit for their work.


----------

